# Steam will nicht mehr :(



## iNsTaBiL (13. März 2012)

hallo,

ich habe seit heute früh ein problem mit steam - es will nicht mehr starten...

wenn ich es versuche kommt zuerst steam-update und nach 1 min kommt die meldung: siehe bild im anhang

was ich versucht habe: firewall ausgeschaltet, antivir deinstalliert, steam versucht neuzuinstallieren - doch bei allen versuchen kam die "update-geschichte"...

was auch komisch ist, dass ich nicht auf die steam-internetseite komme

hat jemand eine idee? - danke im vorraus

lg
alex


----------



## Painkiller (13. März 2012)

Bitte das nächste mal die Suchfunktion benutzen!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...el-deutschland-routing-problem-andauernd.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

